# Most Annoying Commercials on TV



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

the most recent one I have seen is that Patty Melt for Carls Jr


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 2, 2007)

The Caveman commercials for Geico. If started out alright then just got annoying.

Any commercial where a actor/actress I've seen before in movies/tv shows are trying to play as some satisfied customer of a product.

Can't forget ... "head-on. Put directly on your forehead"


----------



## Catterix (Sep 2, 2007)

Some UK people might recognise these:

"Calm down dear, it's a commercial."

And 


"Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on, Go on!"


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 2, 2007)

Sheila's Wheels and Diamond car insurance.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 2, 2007)

All the Truth commercials.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## shizuru (Sep 2, 2007)

Implosion said:


> Sheila's Wheels


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b90BRBx5mY0[/YOUTUBE]
sheila's wheels kill it with fire!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> All the Truth commercials.



I want to kick the living crap out of that guy, I am surprised those guys in the gun store didn't tell him to get the F out


----------



## Kameil (Sep 2, 2007)

whatdafuxup......


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> whatdafuxup......



yeah that guy


----------



## chilipepper135 (Sep 2, 2007)

i wasn't sure whether to laugh or cry... 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-8OWzP65mQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 2, 2007)

chilipepper135 said:


> i wasn't sure whether to laugh or cry...
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-8OWzP65mQ4[/YOUTUBE]



ZABUZA SWORD CANNOT BE BEAT!


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 2, 2007)

Head on! Apply directly to the forehead.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Taffer (Sep 2, 2007)

There's a furniture shop in the UK called DFS. Every advert they make makes my skin crawl.


----------



## ShinoGaGa (Sep 2, 2007)

Head on! Apply directly to the forhead


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 2, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]_dDe39iqKIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL That HeadOn made me laugh non stop for 3 minutes. Jesus I'm still recovering from those 3 minutes. I've never saw that commercial before, and thank god. LOL

Annoying commercials....OMG THOSE DATING SERVICE COMMERCIALS ARE SO ANNOYING Especially Lavalife ones. -.-


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 3, 2007)

definitely the "headon" commercials.... those things should be fucking banned already


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

last time I heard a head on was watching Transformers Headmasters and Masterforce

Transform-Head On


----------



## Cindy (Sep 4, 2007)

Effing sick of the "There ain't no bugs on me!" singing puppy commercial.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 4, 2007)

bjorkubus said:


> Effing sick of the "There ain't no bugs on me!" singing puppy commercial.



lmao


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 7, 2007)

Goddamn Ovaltine commercials and these ridiculously cheerful children who are overly excited when their mother pours them a glass of this shit. Those commercials make me want to throw something.


----------



## Morwain (Sep 7, 2007)

The Proactive commercials....I swear the before and after pictures are switched and damnit if I spelled the name wrong it serves those idiots right..


----------



## Starber (Sep 7, 2007)

HEAD ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD.


----------



## Silvermyst (Sep 7, 2007)

Those God-damned Rice Krispies commercial, where the kid and their mom are making Rice Krispies.. I hate children.

Oh, and those Proactive commercials. Die plz.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 7, 2007)

FLAT BUNS
FLAT BUNS

Lame as can be.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 7, 2007)

All of them. >=D


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2007)

the one that starts off 

"IM THINKING OF A NUMBER, CAN YOU GUESS WHAT IT IS?

ITS MY CREDIT SCORE...."


----------



## sharinganrose5 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Sean Connery (May 1, 2008)

Progressive auto insurance with Flo who wears make up that makes her look like Amy Winehouse


----------



## DominusDeus (May 1, 2008)

Since I hardly ever watch live tv, I just fast forward through the commercials on my DVR.

However, tons of commercials on the talk radio shows I listen to on XM. I hear this one frequently:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=YWnUmpQhiOw[/YOUTUBE]

Here are transcripts of two different variations of fucking annoying commercials on XM:



> Mom: Careful at the party, hon. Remember what we talked about?
> Girl: *I know*, Mom.
> Mom: No alcohol, right?
> Girl: Yeah, *I knoooow*.
> ...



This one is annoying, too: 4

There's an even more annoying one on XM that has about twice as many "ding" sounds.

Dear god those commercials drive me NUTS. My radio's volume is all the way down within the first second of hearing them.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2008)

Not necessarily this commercial in particular...but I am really tired of seeing these.  It's been 3 freaking years of this stupid gimmick!

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=jiLNRG9rqxQ[/YOUTUBE]

And maybe phone commercials are just the worst?  Because this is another piece of crap.  

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=9tqIluIi3_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sean Connery (May 1, 2008)

thank god sprint/nextel doesn't have stupid commercials


----------



## Outlandish (May 1, 2008)

UK: all those freaking solicitor and accident commercials


----------



## Sean Connery (May 1, 2008)

the most annoying commercial if you live in California

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md69zCJKD1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hay-Hay (May 1, 2008)

The Heineken commercial where everyone passes the bottle to a new person. That song is son god damn annoying.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 1, 2008)

The taco bell commercial where the 3 guys are attracted to a bacon taco or whatever the fuck. "It's so ... intoxicating" ..... Stfu!


----------



## Sean Connery (May 1, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> The taco bell commercial where the 3 guys are attracted to a bacon taco or whatever the fuck. "It's so ... intoxicating" ..... Stfu!



it's a bunch of BS, but go figure


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 2, 2008)

Sheila's cunting Wheels.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 2, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Sheila's cunting Wheels.



got a link


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2008)

I hate this commercial.  And I am tired of seeing it so often.  Make something new Capital One!  

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=yosTIwbFjzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sean Connery (May 2, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I hate this commercial.  And I am tired of seeing it so often.  Make something new Capital One!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=yosTIwbFjzM[/YOUTUBE]



oh god there commercials suck ass, I miss the vikings


----------



## Altron (May 3, 2008)

"Free Credit Report" ugh i hope however made that song gets shot in the head.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (May 3, 2008)

Dave said:


> the one that starts off
> 
> "IM THINKING OF A NUMBER, CAN YOU GUESS WHAT IT IS?
> 
> ITS MY CREDIT SCORE...."



holy shit i hate that commercial.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (May 6, 2008)

That Geico one with the singer who sounds like a robot. It's even on the radio. >_<

PS. HeadOn is a CULT CLASSIC. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## CountFloyd (May 6, 2008)

These are the Shelias Wheels ads (my god, they are bad) : 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkmJauZdGo8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Link removed

The second link is waaaayyyy worse....


----------



## mahiyain (May 8, 2008)

Altron said:


> "Free Credit Report" ugh i hope however made that song gets shot in the head.



LOL.. "F-R-E-E that spells free, credit report dot com saved me. Saw their ads on my TV..." It's kinda addicting but to hear it all the time, I gotta agree.

I also agree with the Head-On and CapitalOne commercial.
But I really don't like those Campbell's commercials.. where the kids are like.. monsters until they eat some Campbell's 
Those or the Naruto game/toy commercials with the kids wearing the headbands.. and ugh. lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2008)

here in arizona they have cox which is basically time warner/local cable company, and they have this commercial where the guy is doing an on demand rap/song; i swear to God if i ever saw this guy on the street id kick him in the balls


----------



## Starrk (May 9, 2008)

There are a lot of annoying commercials, but as for favorite, I like the Snicker's Commercial with Robin Hood.

-Zarakira.


----------



## Stephen (May 10, 2008)

I Fucking Hate All Commercial's except for anime,video games,movies


----------



## Sean Connery (May 10, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> here in arizona they have cox which is basically time warner/local cable company, and they have this commercial where the guy is doing an on demand rap/song; i swear to God if i ever saw this guy on the street id kick him in the balls



get in line cause I'm gonna have first crack at him


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

^after you, hell if cable companies spent have as much money on service as they did on commercial they might actually have a good product


----------

